# Some shots from work



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Boom


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

YoungApprentice said:


> Boom


Looks sharp


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Looks sharp


Thanks brotha. You should see the boiler room I'm working on all the pipes makes it like a spider web in the room.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Very clean looking work. Its obvious you take pride in your craft.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Very clean looking work. Its obvious you take pride in your craft.


Or at least his journeyman does haha


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree this was very nicely done!


----------



## Plumborg (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks great!

Is there a PRV in there somewhere?


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Very impressive!


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Plumborg said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Is there a PRV in there somewhere?


Above the double check



Ptturner91 said:


> Or at least his journeyman does haha


This was actually done by me, I do normally work with a journeyman when doing mechanical rooms but this was a small job on a bank so they allowed me to do it myself to see how I would do. First time they let me do that so I took my time with it.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Question.....

How did you mount the riser clamps straight to the wall? It looks like a Sheetrock wall is why I ask. I already know how to if its concrete wall.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

YoungApprentice said:


> Boom


I like the unistrut at an angle. I have not seen that before but then again I do not do a lot of commercial plumbing where it would be required.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

JWBII said:


> Question..... How did you mount the riser clamps straight to the wall? It looks like a Sheetrock wall is why I ask. I already know how to if its concrete wall.


Lag into a stud would be my guess.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

JWBII said:


> Question.....
> 
> How did you mount the riser clamps straight to the wall? It looks like a Sheetrock wall is why I ask. I already know how to if its concrete wall.


I used an anchor called Sammy's. You can drill them into wood structures with a nut driver attachment on your impact and they come either for 3/8 or 1/2 rod





Best Darn Sewer said:


> I like the unistrut at an angle. I have not seen that before but then again I do not do a lot of commercial plumbing where it would be required.


Thanks man


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice looking work man.


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would be stoked if I could do work half as good looking. What exactly am I looking at?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

YoungApprentice said:


> Boom


Looks good but really nothing special as all plumbers do it this way as far as neatness goes but that is the way it should be done,neat and fast


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Also what kind of bank needs all those RPGs and back flow preventers ??


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

sparky said:


> Also what kind of bank needs all those RPGs and back flow preventers ??


Are you saying that's a class room project? A prefab in a shop?

Apprentices don't lie. Much. At least they don't when they are sleeping standing up.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

moz said:


> I would be stoked if I could do work half as good looking. What exactly am I looking at?


Prv station, where the water enters the building from the city.



sparky said:


> Also what kind of bank needs all those RPGs and back flow preventers ??


Apparently a cibc.

It was a bit big considering the size of this bank, but that's what engineers ask for.


----------

